# Jhb Vape Meet Pics



## Smokyg

Hey everyone, just started a new thread as there are a lot of pics and i didnt want to kill the Vape meet thread!


----------



## TylerD

Awesome Alex! Thanks for all the pics brother! That was real quick. I would have kept everybody waiting for a week or two. Can't wait for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

TylerD said:


> Awesome Alex! Thanks for all the pics brother! That was real quick. I would have kept everybody waiting for a week or two. Can't wait for them.


Lol, me 2, but Michelle was bored \nd decided to process them today. Michelle is uploading them as we speak, will be up in about 5 min


----------



## Gizmo

Yay thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy




----------



## Smokyg

We can only upload 20 at a time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Yeah I know bud, sorry about that


----------



## Frenzy




----------



## Smokyg

Gizmo said:


> Yeah I know bud, sorry about that


Lol, no worries dude!


----------



## TylerD

Wow guys, that is awesome pics! You guys rock!!! @Frenzy & @Smokyg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy




----------



## Smokyg

TylerD said:


> Wow guys, that is awesome pics! You guys rock!!! @Frenzy & @Smokyg


Thanks @TylerD i tried my best to have fun and to document the meet.. There's more coming still..


----------



## Frenzy




----------



## Andre

A warm welcome to the forum @Frenzy. You will have to introduce yourself - @Smokyg can show you where. Awesome pictures. Only @Silver1 can pull it off to vape and still look utterly distinguished! Must be @TylerD looking utterly cool with the green juice and green juice! Or is it him building a coil there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

these are really great .. sad i missed it ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy




----------



## Frenzy



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Frenzy




----------



## Frenzy

All done


----------



## Smokyg

All the pics are up now! Please allow your browser 10 minutes to load them all!


----------



## Nooby

Nicely done guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Frenzy said:


> All done



Awesome guys. The photos rock! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Tornalca said:


> Awesome guys. The photos rock!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thanks dude! I hope the "Forum" would recruit us again for the next vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff! @Matthee I'm the one building coils.


----------



## Tom

Fantastic pics! Good job @Smokyg 

May I ask you to share the originals? everyone who likes to have those can PM an email adress to you, once all are together you could upload the pics to https://www.hightail.com/ after registering for the free trial account. i think the amount of files are limited, so maybe pack the pictures into one .zip file for the upload. then send the files to all emails adresses, separated by the ";"

I use this all the time for sharing files that are larger then the 30mb my company allows for via email.


----------



## Smokyg

Hi Tom! 


Tom said:


> Fantastic pics! Good job @Smokyg
> 
> May I ask you to share the originals? everyone who likes to have those can PM an email adress to you, once all are together you could upload the pics to https://www.hightail.com/ after registering for the free trial account. i think the amount of files are limited, so maybe pack the pictures into one .zip file for the upload. then send the files to all emails adresses, separated by the ";"
> 
> I use this all the time for sharing files that are larger then the 30mb my company allows for via email.


Yeah sure! Our I can upload them to my ftp server and share the address then they can download it from my server? It won't be blistering fast but it would work great!


----------



## Tom

Smokyg said:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> Yeah sure! Our I can upload them to my ftp server and share the address then they can download it from my server? It won't be blistering fast but it would work great!


also good, speed no issue....got more time then money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! @Matthee I'm the one building coils.


Should have known, Master Coiler!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Tom said:


> also good, speed no issue....got more time then money


Cool! I'll quickly zip and upload them and share the link here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Smoky amazing shots bud. You are going to be out photographer from now on. Next vape meet I will organise you some discounts as this is such a asset to our community

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Smokyg. 

Wonderful, wonderful photos. 

You have a great photographic eye. You captured the moment brilliantly!

Thank you for all the effort!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

fantastic pics guys  Thanks so much again


----------



## Smokyg

Thanks so much @Gizmo, Challenge accepted  I'd love to be the resident photographer. 

@Silver1 , I would have loved to get some individual shots of everyone, but it turned out awesome anyways! @Frenzy did the post processing, a special thanks to her! And your most welcome


----------



## Silver

There will always be a next time. And I think of the photos you posted, I see several winners.
Loved the Black and Whites in between the colour ones. 
And the closeups of some of the gear.

The ones of yourself and @Frenzy near the end were amazing.

PS - forgot to thank @Frenzy for the post processing. I can imagine that took quite some time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

The pics can be downloaded at ftp://aaaphotography.dyndns.org 

The username is "ecigssa" and leave the password blank! The top zip file contains all the pics so just download that, I added the individual pic if you just want a few! Apologies for the speed, the server is hosted in my home.. Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Silver1 said:


> There will always be a next time. And I think of the photos you posted, I see several winners.
> Loved the Black and Whites in between the colour ones.
> And the closeups of some of the gear.
> 
> The ones of yourself and @Frenzy near the end were amazing.
> 
> PS - forgot to thank @Frenzy for the post processing. I can imagine that took quite some time...


Thanks @Silver1  we love photography and acquired that style of shooting, we think it's not to bad! Thanks for the complements, it's very much appreciated! Next time I'll take everyone's gear and do like a product shoot, I think that would be pretty cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> fantastic pics guys  Thanks so much again


Thanks Stroodle! Its only a pleasure!


----------



## SVS1000

Those are some awesome pics. Very very very well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Looks like you guys and gals had a blast. Can't wait for the Cape vape meet now 2 weeks and counting.
Good job with the pics @Smokyg and @Frenzy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Great work guys, and nicely processed. This style of documentary photography drives me to tears (as a photog) but you guys nailed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Wow absolutely stunning pics guys! Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Well done guys, looks like you had a blast. Awesome pic's too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Great work guys, and nicely processed. This style of documentary photography drives me to tears (as a photog) but you guys nailed it


Hehe, I'm glad you enjoyed them @devdev  always brings me joy when people enjoy our photographs.


----------



## Smokyg

Has anyone downloaded the pics from my ftp yet? Just want to check if it works fine?


----------



## Tom

Smokyg said:


> Has anyone downloaded the pics from my ftp yet? Just want to check if it works fine?


no issues downloading. speed was fine. took about ten minutes @ 50kB/s


----------



## Smokyg

Tom said:


> no issues downloading. speed was fine. took about ten minutes @ 50kB/s


Ah cool, thats faster than i expected, 10 minutes is good!! Thanks Tom!


----------



## SunRam

Good job @Smokyg, pics are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

SunRam said:


> Good job @Smokyg, pics are awesome!


Thanks @SunRam  

Pictures Courtesy of AAA Photography 

https://www.facebook.com/AAAphotography89

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

That green juice does look lekker


----------



## Smokyg

shabbar said:


> That green juice does look lekker


It's Freaken awesome!!!!


----------



## shabbar

What juice is it if I may ?


----------



## TylerD

@Smokyg Is that the Radiator fluid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

shabbar said:


> That green juice does look lekker



Mad Murdock - Radiator Pluid 12mg


----------



## Gizmo

And that shit is intense. Cant vape it all day. Nice to use as a mixer tho


----------



## Tornalca

Gizmo said:


> And that shit is intense. Cant vape it all day. Nice to use as a mixer tho



What are you mixing it with? I am still vaping on that same tank I had @ vape meet.


----------



## Smokyg

TylerD said:


> @Smokyg Is that the Radiator fluid?


Yip thats the one!


----------



## shabbar

Whos the vendor that stocks it ? Id love to try it


----------



## Tornalca

shabbar said:


> Whos the vendor that stocks it ? Id love to try it



Come to the next Vape meet. I will let you taste it. They don't deliver to SA.


----------



## Smokyg

Tornalca said:


> Come to the next Vape meet. I will let you taste it. They don't deliver to SA.


So its like a priceless green liquid gold you have there!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

a bottle of antifreeze + some nic added to it = radiator pluid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick

Gizmo said:


> Smoky amazing shots bud. You are going to be out photographer from now on. Next vape meet I will organise you some discounts as this is such a asset to our community



Agree - and if you ever open an account with us, let us know your forum name and we will organize VIP status (discounts!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Derick said:


> Agree - and if you ever open an account with us, let us know your forum name and we will organize VIP status (discounts!)


Oh wow! Thanks @Gizmo and @Derick , that is most generous of you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Radiator Pluid is @TylerD favorite...because he likes scrubbing down attys

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Radiator Pluid is @TylerD favorite...because he likes scrubbing down attys


Yeah @Tom, It is not for me. One toke for the joke, ok, but a tank full, not cool. Not my taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

requesting permission from photographers and the people in the photos to use these on the Vape King blog?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> requesting permission from photographers and the people in the photos to use these on the Vape King blog?


Permission granted!  they are the forums photos essentially, available to the public and no copyright contracts have been signed  lol!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeah I know  Just want to make sure the people in the photos dont mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Stroodlepuff said:


> requesting permission from photographers and the people in the photos to use these on the Vape King blog?



Not a problem, as long as you use the pics that captured my good side

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Hahaha, no problem from my side


----------



## Melinda

permission granted!


----------



## TylerD

Sharp.


----------



## Tornalca

Go for it


----------



## Smokyg

Im sure everyone would be cool with it, if they had a issue with their face on the interwebs they would have stopped me from taking pictures of them on the day ?  Hahaha I feel so evil saying this... Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Agreed  Just wanted to make 100% sure first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Agreed  Just wanted to make 100% sure first


Coolness! Can you perhaps post a link to the blog? Would love to see it.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yeap will do it soon as I have made the post... actually wait http://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?route=blog/category/home nothing fancy just a blog through the site


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> yeap will do it soon as I have made the post... actually wait http://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?route=blog/category/home nothing fancy just a blog through the site


Oh cool, i have been there before!  I cracked myself up at that Bounty hunter from the future article!!! hahaha


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Oh cool, i have been there before!  I cracked myself up at that Bounty hunter from the future article!!! hahaha



Yeah it is hilarious  Took it off the Onion - the worlds most reliable comedic news source


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah it is hilarious  Took it off the Onion - the worlds most reliable comedic news source


Read some of the other stuff 2! Lets just say my tear glands started hurting!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Smokyg


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Smokyg
> 
> View attachment 1163


Oh no! Let me quickly check.


----------



## Smokyg

@Stroodlepuff , its working on my side, just try again?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

keeps doing it  sniff sniff will try with a different browser a bit later


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> keeps doing it  sniff sniff will try with a different browser a bit later


Think you might have a DNS problem, try this link ftp://105.237.24.169


----------



## Stroodlepuff

nope still not working  oh well will try a bit later again got some other work to do now was going to download them from the blog - will get Warren to help me


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> nope still not working  oh well will try a bit later again got some other work to do now was going to download them from the blog - will get Warren to help me


No problem, hope it works !


----------



## AndreFerreira

When will there be a vape meet like this again, looks fun, would like to join you.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

AndreFerreira said:


> When will there be a vape meet like this again, looks fun, would like to join you.



Hi @AndreFerreira the next one will be in April


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> No problem, hope it works !



Still cant get on  Will have to do it manually lol just want a few of the best for the blog anyway so its not a train smash


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Still cant get on  Will have to do it manually lol just want a few of the best for the blog anyway so its not a train smash


Ah man, thats really weird! I just tested from work again and its perfect. Maybe i can dropbox it to you, its only 40Mb


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ok yeah cool that will work  my dropbbox is sharrivz@gmail.com


----------



## Rowan Francis

let me see if i can get them .. can put them on a flash ..


----------



## Smokyg

Rowan Francis said:


> let me see if i can get them .. can put them on a flash ..


Cool, do you have the ftp details?


----------



## Rowan Francis

Smokyg said:


> Cool, do you have the ftp details?



just had to go waaay back to get the add - ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

[09:46:25] SmartFTP v5.0.1351.0
[09:46:25] Resolving host name "aaaphotography.dyndns.rog"
[09:46:26] Unable to resolve host name.
[09:46:26] Active Help: http://www.smartftp.com/support/kb/81
[09:46:26] Connect failed. Error=0x80072afc
[09:46:26] Waiting to retry (30s)..


----------



## Smokyg

Rowan Francis said:


> [09:46:25] SmartFTP v5.0.1351.0
> [09:46:25] Resolving host name "aaaphotography.dyndns.rog"
> [09:46:26] Unable to resolve host name.
> [09:46:26] Active Help: http://www.smartftp.com/support/kb/81
> [09:46:26] Connect failed. Error=0x80072afc
> [09:46:26] Waiting to retry (30s)..


 Lol, you typed ROG instead of ORG...


----------



## Rowan Francis

eesh .. no comment !!

yup ok i am in now ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Rowan Francis said:


> eesh .. no comment !!
> 
> yup ok i am in now ..


Haha, sweet! Just glad it works. I think perhaps Giz is blocking ftp or there is a DNS issue at stroodies house... Not to sure.


----------



## Rowan Francis

all done ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Ow I hope I can attend the next one


----------



## Smokyg

annemarievdh said:


> Ow I hope I can attend the next one


You have to! Its awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I'm so jealous of you all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

